
SmugMug: Investing in a speedy site pays off for users - mattjaynes
http://blogs.smugmug.com/don/2007/05/15/speed-matters/
======
timg
"""I can do a follow-up post on lots of the tricks we use to get there."""

Hey, that would be great.

